# Can phenolic plywood destroy my saw?



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi, given the place I live, we don't have here "plywood", or at least is not common.

However, something we have, is "phenolic".

AFAIK, it's actually phenolic plywood.

However, the places I went to buy the wood they said that they don't cut it, since it destroy they saws. All other woods they do cut them, like MDF, pine, etc, every other one except this phenolic plywood.

So, my question is, if it destroy their saws, maybe it does the same with mine?.

Thanks!.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> Hi, given the place I live, we don't have here "plywood", or at least is not common.
> 
> However, something we have, is "phenolic".
> 
> ...


not the saw - the cutters/blades...
go back to the manufacturer and ask them what style/type of blade they use to cut their own product...


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah I meant the blade, my bad.

I will ask the manufacturers what they use to cut it then.

Thanks.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> Yeah I meant the blade, my bad.
> 
> I will ask the manufacturers what they use to cut it then.
> 
> Thanks.



look to a TCG blade with a low to negative hook angle......


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Artemix said:


> Hi, given the place I live, we don't have here "plywood", or at least is not common.
> 
> However, something we have, is "phenolic".
> 
> ...


You had me concerned there for a second lol. Sounds like it must be tough on blades though . 
Other than a fine tooth carbide blade what the heck else is there? If that's the case it must dull router blades in a hurry to . I was interested in using this material at one time myself so very curious


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> You had me concerned there for a second lol. Sounds like it must be tough on blades though .
> Other than a fine tooth carbide blade what the heck else is there? If that's the case it must dull router blades in a hurry to . I was interested in using this material at one time myself so very curious


If it's the same stuff..
here it's called NorFormFir or Burke-ply..
used for reusable concrete forms...
and it will destroy cutters...
we cut with a circular saw and demo blades... 
by the 10 pack..

Artemix, can you link us to that plywood???

wonder if this one would work..

Freud Tools | 8" Plastic Blade

Freud Tools | 10" Plastic Blade


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

Your education of my mind is getting bigger every day. Thank you.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

I've cut a limited amount of phenolic plywood with my Forrest Woodworker blade and did not notice any issues with the blade after the project. However, it stands to reason that using wood cutting blades for other, harder, materials will eventually dull the blade. I'm with Stick on this one. Buy a pack of cheap blades, make the cut and throw the blades away.


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> If it's the same stuff..
> here it's called NorFormFir or Burke-ply..
> used for reusable concrete forms...
> and it will destroy cutters...
> ...


Yes, here are two links of companies that offer that product:

Placa de Fenolico 18mm 1,22 x 2,44 mts Grandis Industrial

and

Grandis | todofenolicos

Not sure how much info can be obtained from there though.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> Yes, here are two links of companies that offer that product:
> 
> Placa de Fenolico 18mm 1,22 x 2,44 mts Grandis Industrial
> 
> ...


we have your Grands here...
I know that ply...
be right back....

okay...
is the ply you have only faced or phenolic layered???
use the TCG blade with about a 5º hook angle if it's only faced..
use the polycarbonate blade if it's phenolic all the way through...
raise the blade around 35 to 40MM above the ply...
push the ply through the saw at a steady rate(you'll know if you are going too fast and *don't stop or pause*... avoid going *really* slow...

http://www.plywoodsuppliers.net/light-brown-phenolic-faced-plywood-sheet-p-6.html


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

No idea Stick, it's like the one in the pictures, it doesn't have any layer of phenolic on one face, only wood.

But I've read a couple of articles about how blades work, kind of blades, what baldes to sue in what kind of saws, etc.

And if I understood correctly, the current saw I have, the one that came with the saw (DW745), will receive some "unfair treatment" if I use it in phenolic, it is a 24 teeth blade, aggressive hook.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> No idea Stick, it's like the one in the pictures, it doesn't have any layer of phenolic on one face, only wood.
> 
> But I've read a couple of articles about how blades work, kind of blades, what baldes to sue in what kind of saws, etc.
> 
> And if I understood correctly, the current saw I have, the one that came with the saw (DW745), will receive some "unfair treatment" if I use it in phenolic, it is a 24 teeth blade, aggressive hook.


only on the cutters and not saw...

that's a DW blade correct???
if it is it's for general purpose rude and crude work...
so go find a 7 or 8" circular saw blade and use that...
the link takes you to better blades but these also come in the more economical Diabloes...

Freud Tools


----------



## Artemix (Aug 10, 2014)

Lol sorry, I keep saying "saw" instead of "blade" or "cutters".

Here in Argentina the terms (in Spanish) are interchangeable.

Yes, it is a DW745, it came with a Dewalt 10" 24 teeth blade.

I will use the saw mostly to cut picture frames, make some furniture maybe, hobbyist use mostly.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Artemix said:


> Lol sorry, I keep saying "saw" instead of "blade" or "cutters".
> 
> Here in Argentina the terms (in Spanish) are interchangeable.


Your doing better than me Art as I've lived in Canada all my life and my English is pretty limited , and here you are doing two different languages ! 
In my defence they didn't have child seats for cars in the early 60's , so I fell on my head a lot when my dad opened the door . He always said , what doesn't kill you makes you stronger . His other saying was , if you can't finish high school you can always finish concrete


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*"if you can't finish high school you can always finish concrete"*

They should have that emblazoned over the entrance-way of every High school!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Artemix said:


> Lol sorry, I keep saying "saw" instead of "blade" or "cutters".
> 
> Here in Argentina the terms (in Spanish) are interchangeable.
> 
> ...


then you do need blades...
ordinary wood will be too much for that blade....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> *"if you can't finish high school you can always finish concrete"*
> 
> They should have that emblazoned over the entrance-way of every High school!


not now a days...
can't get them outta bed or to even pull up there pants and you expect them to work concrete..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Your doing better than me Art as I've lived in Canada all my life and my English is pretty limited , and here you are doing two different languages !
> In my defence they didn't have child seats for cars in the early 60's , so I fell on my head a lot when my dad opened the door . He always said , what doesn't kill you makes you stronger . His other saying was , if you can't finish high school you can always finish concrete


try a household w/ four and two of them are very close/similar but the dialects are worlds different...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> not now a days...
> can't get them outta bed or to even pull up there pants and you expect them to work concrete..


I had to run a sub-contractors worker off of a roofing job one time. I watched him climbing a 20' extension ladder trying to hold his pants up with one hand. I told him if he wanted to "style" he could do it in hood. If he wanted to work he could show up in real pants.

Bill


----------

